# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Përshëndetje dhe urime >  ☆ Arvima Festofsh 100 Pranvera Te Bukura  ☆

## B@Ne

*Shume Urime Per Ty
Shume Urime Per Tyy
Shume Urime Per Shoqen Tiiimeee
Shume Uuuriimee Peeer Tyyyyyyyyyyy 

* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 

Te Deshiroj Lumturi, Harmoni dhe Shendet Arvima 
Gezuar Pervjetorin dhe u Befsh 100 Vjeçe !!!
*
 :Ih Sa Xhan te kam:

----------

Arvima (30-09-2013)

----------


## Erald123

Arvima edhe 100 vjec.  :Ih Sa Xhan te kam: 
Befsh kokren e qejfin dhe lenç kokren e namit (gjithmone ne shoqerine e A.I.)  :perqeshje:

----------


## zANë

Arvima gezuar daten e lindjes e dashur.

Te uroj te kesh gjithmone shendet,realizim te enderrave dhe plotesim te deshirave.

Te kam shume xhan  :Ih Sa Xhan te kam: 

P.S.Ky eshte muaji jone....lol....shijoje deri diten e fundit  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Lonide

Ajde  urime  edhe  99  plake me mjekr  te bardh u bofsh  :d

----------


## Arvima

Bane te falenderoj shume e dashur  :Ih Sa Xhan te kam: . Nuk ishte nevoja me hapur teme se do mbyllet perseri  :buzeqeshje: 

hahah sa bukur e ke bere , faleminderit! :-)

Erald faleminderit, do munohem ta realizoj keshillen tende :P

ZaNe faleminderit edhe ti, edhe une te kam xhan ty :-) Po ky eshte muaji jone. Po e nis une me kembe te mbare dhe ashtu shkofte deri ne fund :P

Lonide, flm po femer qe te behet me mjeker skam pare , kushedi mbase behem une :P

----------


## mia@

Edhe 100!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Lonide

femra me mjekrr Ariva ka plot  : :ngerdheshje:   edhe ti kete  e din mir , se nese nuk  je vet nda  ata ke  shoqe  sigurt  qe mbajn  zhiletat ne  cant   :shkelje syri:    gjithsesi un e thash  form  shakaje  qe te  dukesh pak burnesh   :shkelje syri:

----------

Arvima (01-10-2013)

----------


## Plaku me kostum

Gezuar Ditelindjen  :buzeqeshje:  

Me nje burre vitin tjeter  :ngerdheshje:   :ngerdheshje:  :P

----------


## broken_smile

edhe 100 vjece Arvima  :buzeqeshje:  kalofsh bukur sot

----------


## Serioze

*
Edhe 100 vite te bukura Arvima*  :Ih Sa Xhan te kam:   :Dhuratat:

----------


## Enkeleu

Urime Arvima , festofsh e lumtur edhe 100 te tjera  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Archon

Gezuar ditelindjen,edhe 100 vjet  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Shkenca

Arvi, ylli i forumit  :Lulja3:  uroj edhe 100 pranvera te tjera...qofsh dhe tetofsh gjithmone e lumtur  :Ih Sa Xhan te kam:

----------


## A.I

Zoti te dhente buzeqeshje, lumturi, miresi, bereqet e cdo gje tjeter qe te do zemra gjithmone edhe mos ndryshofsh kurre (e them edhe per te miren time kete te fundit natyrisht  :perqeshje:  )  :ngerdheshje: 
Je fantastike.
Te puth fort  :buzeqeshje:

----------

Arvima (01-10-2013)

----------


## Agim Metbala

*Arvima e nderuar, pranoni edhe nga unë urimet më të sinqerta e festofsh në mënyrë dinjitoze...
Ju dëshiroj shumë shëndet, suksese, fat e lumturi pa kufi...*

----------


## AlbaneZ

Gezuar ditelindjen Avrima dhe festofsh dhe 100  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Çaushi

*Arvima! 
Me fat e urime ditelindja edhe per shume e shume mote.....
Qofsh gjithmone e lumtur me ata/o qe Ty...dhurojne lumturi
URIME....!*

----------


## Lexuesi_

Arvima edhe 91 te tjera te gzueshme  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Shtegtarja

Urime ditelindjen Arvima..fati dhe lumturia ju shoqerofshin gjithmone.

----------


## tetovarja87

NUK UROJ QE JETA JUAJ TE JETE E GJATE SA JETA E NJE YLLI SE AJO DOTE ISHTE SHUMEE GJATE POR AS SA JETA E NJE TERNDAFILI SE AJO DO ISHTE SHUM E SHKURT .....POR UROJ QE JETA JUAJ TE JETE E NDRITESHME SI YLLI DHE E BUKUR SI TERNDAFILI .... URIME DITELINDJEN Arvima I BEFSHE 103 VJET   :Ih Sa Xhan te kam:

----------

